# restart in DOS mode



## pgrangersr (Jul 16, 2000)

i like to run scandisk in blue screen dos mode from windows 95, clicked restart in dos mode. black screen appears but no C:\
prompt visible, just by chance,blindly typed SCANDISK. scandisk started. exited out after
operation to blackscreen, C:\ prompt appeared.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Your statement, "blue screen dos mode", throw me at first. I think you meant bank screen? A Blue screen means a crash.

When you get the blank screen type: SET

What is PROMPT set to?

Normally it is: PROMPT=$p$g

Let us know. Dan-O


----------

